
Fzf Integration with Zsh Completion - atomicstack
https://github.com/Aloxaf/fzf-tab
======
atomicstack
This is a very impressive integration of fzf's speedy fuzzy-match CLI, with
zsh's completion menus for command line parameters:

[https://github.com/Aloxaf/fzf-tab](https://github.com/Aloxaf/fzf-tab)

[https://asciinema.org/a/293849](https://asciinema.org/a/293849)

